# is the End really in sight?



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

..of Covid-19?


In the UK we've had 15 million people vaccinated in the last month and they're hoping that by the end of April that will be 30 million... what about your country is the end in sight ?


----------



## Dana (Feb 15, 2021)

It's only beginning here in Australia! The vaccines have  just arrived and the rollout starts in a few days. I'm not in the first group, so my wait may be a lengthy one.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

Dana said:


> It's only beginning here in Australia! The vaccines have  just arrived and the rollout starts in a few days. I'm not in the first group, so my wait may be a lengthy one.


Hopefully Dana, everything will get going fast...

They're talking about vaccine passports here.. in that you might not be allowed to travel or even go to the pub unless you have a vaccine passport... it's not been decided yet, but that's the whisper in the trees and in the media


----------



## Dana (Feb 15, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Hopefully Dana, everything will get going fast...
> 
> They're talking about vaccine passports here.. in that you might not be allowed to travel or even go to the pub unless you have a vaccine passport... it's not been decided yet, but that's the whisper in the trees and in the media


_That's the plan for here too hollydolly and I have to say, I'm in agreement. I miss going abroad which I do almost every year, and anything to keep travellers safe is all right with me._


----------



## IrisSenior (Feb 15, 2021)

As of Feb 14 only 174,643 out of 14.75 million have been vaccinated. By Sept. everyone should be. Is the end in sight...maybe but there are so many variables I have my doubts but I am hopeful it will be the end of the year. My hubby is planning now to go to Africa with his 2 sisters and b-i-l next January so he is hopeful too.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 15, 2021)

The risk curve in New Hampshire is trending downward from the December peak but we're still far from seeing any light at the end of the tunnel.  Currently we still have about eight times the number of active cases and ten times the number of current hospitalizations that we had in October.  I'm optomisitcally looking at another six months at least.


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 15, 2021)

It isn't certain yet just how much protection the vaccine gives. I'm thinking of it as being an addition to the current precautions, rather than instead of.
We can be hopeful but not complacent yet.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 15, 2021)

It's worth looking at history, https://www.history.com/topics/world-war-i/1918-flu-pandemic the so called Spanish Flu of 1918 was the world's deadliest pandemic ever, killing even more than plagues like The Black Death. It ran for two years and ended when victims either died or built an immunity to it. The reason that pandemic was so deadly has similar parallels to Covid 19. A group of genes enabled the virus to weaken a victim’s bronchial tubes and lungs and clear the way for bacterial pneumonia.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> It isn't certain yet just how much protection the vaccine gives. I'm thinking of it as being an addition to the current precautions, rather than instead of.
> We can be hopeful but not complacent yet.


I absolutely agree


----------



## garyt1957 (Feb 15, 2021)

Not sure why anyone would think this is close to over when even the experts are saying Covid19 will be around  for years. First the thought is that the vaccine doesn't keep you from getting infected so there's that. Throw in the multiple variants which we don't know if they're affected by the vaccine and now the fear that minks can give the virus to humans and I don't see how we're anywhere near out of the woods.


----------



## asp3 (Feb 15, 2021)

According to the Washington Post this morning we're at 38.6 million vaccinated so we're at 11.6% so we still have a long way to go.  There are a lot of people here in the US who've said they aren't going to get vaccinated so we might be up to 22% of the way through the number of people who will be vaccinated but it's probably more like 17%.


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 15, 2021)

No....Wales has met all the criteria to come down to level three but today we have been told any changes that happen at this weeks review will be minimal.
We have also been told that Wales will not open up for Easter and that even when this lockdown ends(which seems a long way off with the goal posts having been inexplicably moved)more cannot be ruled out.
Meanwhile Boris is determined the current England lockdown will be the last.
i can see a mass exodus when England has returned to normal and this side of the border we are still under house arrest.
I am making no plans before Summer 2022.


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 15, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> It isn't certain yet just how much protection the vaccine gives. I'm thinking of it as being an addition to the current precautions, rather than instead of.
> We can be hopeful but not complacent yet.


Right at the start of this we were sold vaccines as the way out.
If vaccination does not return us to normal then there is no point anyone getting vaccinated.


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 15, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> It's worth looking at history, https://www.history.com/topics/world-war-i/1918-flu-pandemic the so called Spanish Flu of 1918 was the world's deadliest pandemic ever, killing even more than plagues like The Black Death. It ran for two years and ended when victims either died or built an immunity to it. The reason that pandemic was so deadly has similar parallels to Covid 19. A group of genes enabled the virus to weaken a victim’s bronchial tubes and lungs and clear the way for bacterial pneumonia.


It was around a lot longer than two years-more like six  between the first and last recorded cases- but without vaccinations and the ridiculous draconian approach we have to Covid it did eventually die out.Because herd immunity developed.
The Lockdown approach to this one has prevented herd immunity and every time lockdown has been eased cases have risen.
Having studied Pandemics as part of my History Degree I just can’t believe the entire world has been shut down for it.That never happened in any previous pandemic -some of which killed a huge proportion of the then population.
And on this thread people are suggesting vaccination will not return us to normal.
If it doesn’t I question the point of vaccination.


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 15, 2021)

Dana said:


> It's only beginning here in Australia! The vaccines have  just arrived and the rollout starts in a few days. I'm not in the first group, so my wait may be a lengthy one.


But you are living pretty normally down under compared to here and jumping on any new outbreaks very quickly.
i envy Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 15, 2021)

The numbers in the US are declining....slowly...in the past couple of weeks.  That is probably due to the end of the holidays, and bad weather.  However, this virus is Far from being under control....until/unless the vast majority of the population gets vaccinated....and that is still months away, and any reduction in numbers is going to be temporary.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 15, 2021)

Too many have created whole companies..... services  and products.............. that creates a desire to keep at least fear  going..... $$$$$$$$
even if vaccine was instantly effective and halted covid too many mask / and advertising companies need people to continue buying and consuming their products ..... we will have more people forever wearing Masks etc and freaking out if restrictions on others who want to go back to normal.  

Too many unanswered questions and what ifs ...........and too many in government seem to enjoy some control power trip at least in my area.......


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 15, 2021)

The local infection rate has dropped to 0.80% and the positive test rate is 3.70%.

The numbers are looking better but every time the numbers improve the county opens up more business or existing businesses for longer hours and the numbers take a hit.

It's a similar story with local vaccinations.  Lots of talk and several vaccination sites but a limited number of shots available.

IMO we won't see a significant improvement in the way we live until sometime in  2022.


----------



## chic (Feb 15, 2021)

The rollout in my state has not been going well. I have a friend who is scared to death of covid and wants to be vaccinated asap and if I hear of a way for him to do that, I will help, but so far nada for him. Our governor is on everyone's crap list and will probably lose reelection next go.

The latest news is that you can still catch covid even after both shots.  Also, it's not going to return life to normal as we knew it pre - virus, so why vaccinate remains my question. There's so much to consider here. But to answer the original question, in my state of the USA rollout is lagging.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

chic said:


> The rollout in my state has not been going well. I have a friend who is scared to death of covid and wants to be vaccinated asap and if I hear of a way for him to do that, I will help, but so far nada for him. Our governor is on everyone's crap list and will probably lose reelection next go.
> 
> The latest news is that you can still catch covid even after both shots.  Also, it's not going to return life to normal as we knew it pre - virus, so why vaccinate remains my question. There's so much to consider here. But to answer the original question, in my state of the USA rollout is lagging.


well vaccination will stop the virus spreading from one person to another....


----------



## garyt1957 (Feb 15, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> well vaccination will stop the virus spreading from one person to another....


Even the experts think this may not be true


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2021)

The British variant is here, mostly in CA I read. More contagious and more deadly.

 But, we are developing our own stinking variants as well!


----------



## Irwin (Feb 15, 2021)

At least the death rate is trending down now. Things may be somewhat back to normal by the summer.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2021)

I hope so, but as soon as we gain ground, thing open up again and we nose-dive. Can't blame people for trying to earn a living.....


----------



## StarSong (Feb 15, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> It's worth looking at history, https://www.history.com/topics/world-war-i/1918-flu-pandemic the so called Spanish Flu of 1918 was the world's deadliest pandemic ever, killing even more than plagues like The Black Death. It ran for two years and ended when victims either died or built an immunity to it. The reason that pandemic was so deadly has similar parallels to Covid 19. A group of genes enabled the virus to weaken a victim’s bronchial tubes and lungs and clear the way for bacterial pneumonia.


We cannot count on this virus to behave like that influenza, nor can we count on previous cases providing long term immunity to new variants.  
Unfortunately.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I hope so, but as soon as we gain ground, thing open up again and we nose-dive. Can't blame people for trying to earn a living.....


that's exactly what's been happening here...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 15, 2021)

Sobering Covid-19 vaccination numbers out of Canada.

https://globalnews.ca/news/7583050/covid-19-vaccine-tracker-coronavirus-canada/


----------



## Phoenix (Feb 15, 2021)

Our numbers of new positive tests are going down in the US.  But we still don't know what the Super Bowl parties have done to that.  Usually after something like that the positives spike again in a week or two.  People need to stop feeling that they are exempt.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 16, 2021)

California's positive test numbers and ICU occupancy have dropped considerably over the past two weeks, thank heavens.  Seeing some light at the end of the tunnel and hoping it's not just a freight train coming our way.


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 19, 2021)

So in three weeks time I might be able to travel again.Only might mind.To where?
To a rugby match?No.
To pre-season cricket?No.
To a concert?No.
To my favorite cafe? No.
No danger of an open cafe for at least nine weeks.
Thank you very much.After a year of this my mental health is shot and there is no prospect of me being able to do anything I enjoy.But hey I’ll be able to travel to places that are not open....
Does anyone actually want their life back?I think it has become a pipe dream in Wales.
What price we get locked up in the next flu epidemic?
If we re elect our Dictator in May I would put money on it.
Vaccination in Wales does not mean the return of freedoms.I question the point of life with no social contact and absolutely nothing to look forward to.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Feb 19, 2021)

The end is in sight as far as I can see


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 19, 2021)

If someone asked, "Is the end of influenza in sight?, history would suggest each year brings its renewal and/or new variants.  COVID is essentially an over-hyped influenza. variant.  Look at the statistics, do the math, follow the money and get  your answer.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 19, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> So in three weeks time I might be able to travel again.Only might mind.To where?
> To a rugby match?No.
> To pre-season cricket?No.
> To a concert?No.
> ...


i agree ...... i will find it odd if people just open up ...... i know they are opening places near me but once again nothing to do with health but they are running out of tax monies...

the fear and panic is so strong with some it is almost funny .... they won't turn off the hysteria that quickly.
i had a work meeting with young scientist/ research associates low risk as far as i can tell ....
yet they are panicked ......that people are not wearing a mask ( alone in their car) on their way to work or in parking lot where no one is remotely close to anyone else.......

even management who are older and more likely to have an issue are saying calm down to these young people.......


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Feb 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Hopefully Dana, everything will get going fast...
> 
> They're talking about vaccine passports here.. in that you might not be allowed to travel or even go to the pub unless you have a vaccine passport... it's not been decided yet, but that's the whisper in the trees and in the media


Got my first shot last Saturday, she filled out a card, a little smaller than an index card with the manufacturer, dose, date and signed it.
She said at some point they may ask for it while boarding a plane, train etc.


----------



## asp3 (Feb 19, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> If someone asked, "Is the end of influenza in sight?, history would suggest each year brings its renewal and/or new variants.  COVID is essentially an over-hyped influenza. variant.  Look at the statistics, do the math, follow the money and get  your answer.



Sorry, I think you're wrong.  It is not overhyped, it is deadlier and more contagious.  It also requires more hospital intervention in severe cases.  It also has more long term health effects in some cases many of which are not understood.

Please show us your statistics, math and money to show me wrong.


----------



## Irwin (Feb 19, 2021)

Even people who contract covid-19 and only experience mild symptoms still feel the effects months later. This virus is nasty. 

When somebody approaches me at the park or anywhere and they're not wearing a mask, I stay far away from them, even if it means schlepping through the snow.


----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 22, 2021)

Announcement this afternoon that crowds can -all things being equal-return to sport in England on May 17th with capacity crowds allowed not long afterwards(June 21st)
While Wales and Drippy steadfastly refuse to even consider such a momentous move I can now plan some away cricket trips.So if you live in Hove,Leicester,Derby,Bristol,Taunton and perhaps one or two other places look out for a big bloke with a Welsh accent.It’ll be me.Looking happy.
Now have to hope it doesn’t rain....but I can see an end to my imprisonment....at last.


----------



## SilentSoul (Feb 22, 2021)

_Things have slowed down in my part of the world. However, I feel it is only the calm before the storm._


----------



## Mr. Ed (Feb 23, 2021)

Define the end? End of the day, end of winter, end of employment, and so on?
On the rebound, beginning of a new day, Spring comes after winter and as far as employment is concerned for me, I’m saving gas by commuting to and from work.

The end is always here but the beginning comes after the end Or before the end whichever you prefer?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2021)

From the last I've seen about it, there is a little bit of tentative hope that the numbers are finally going down. But they're not sure why. It could be because it's the end of party season, family visit season, etc.  Or  maybe because people are finally wearing masks. Or it could be partially thanks to the vaccine, though they seem to think it's still too soon to give the vaccine credit. So nobody really knows why, but let's be thankful for it anyway.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 23, 2021)

*Speaking for the US, once vaccines become more plentiful, I think it will finally taper off. I hope. Here in New York they are hard to come by. Here in the Western Part of NY, pretty non existant.  I check several times a day*


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 23, 2021)

Sunny said:


> From the last I've seen about it, there is a little bit of tentative hope that the numbers are finally going down. But they're not sure why. It could be because it's the end of party season, family visit season, etc.  Or  maybe because people are finally wearing masks. Or it could be partially thanks to the vaccine, though they seem to think it's still too soon to give the vaccine credit. So nobody really knows why, but let's be thankful for it anyway.


Some medical experts are crediting winter temperatures. I remember reading last summer that this was expected.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Some medical experts are crediting winter temperatures. I remember reading last summer that this was expected.


From what I remember, it was the opposite. A year ago, we were being told that the numbers would taper off as soon as summer arrived, as the virus does not like warm weather.  I don't think weather has a whole lot to do with it, except that people tend to mingle indoors more at certain times of the year.  But then it isn't the weather, it's the mingling.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 24, 2021)

Sunny said:


> From what I remember, it was the opposite. A year ago, we were being told that the numbers would taper off as soon as summer arrived, as the virus does not like warm weather.  I don't think weather has a whole lot to do with it, except that people tend to mingle indoors more at certain times of the year.  But then it isn't the weather, it's the mingling.


Yes, that, too. But I remember hearing the argument that the coronavirus was air-born as well as "droplet" and if we all stayed home for Christmas, it would die out from the cold.


----------



## garyt1957 (Feb 24, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Some medical experts are crediting winter temperatures. I remember reading last summer that this was expected.


I haven't heard of anybody crediting winter temperatures? The thought has always been that


Murrmurr said:


> Yes, that, too. But I remember hearing the argument that the coronavirus was air-born as well as "droplet" and if we all stayed home for Christmas, it would die out from the cold.


Never heard that. They've found live virus' in the glaciers, so I doubt cold has any effect.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 24, 2021)

garyt1957 said:


> *I haven't heard of anybody crediting winter temperatures?* The thought has always been that
> 
> Never heard that. They've found live virus' in the glaciers, so I doubt cold has any effect.


There was a big debate about it starting late last spring (2020). Proof, then debunking, then more proof and more debunking. All of it was based on computer-generated models, though, which is the same as a guess, imo. An informed guess, but you're still talking about an unknown. I compare it to theorizing about what kind of things are in the cosmos, what they're made of and what they are are doing.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 24, 2021)

The end? No. Get used to it.


----------

